

IBAM, the Intelligent Battery Monitor - networked
http://ibam.sourceforge.net/

======
jabbernotty
> the x-axis represents the bios-minutes (now bios-percentage), the y-axis the
> actual average lengths of that minute (percentage) in seconds

I'm confused. The BIOS clock is inaccurate? Or does this refer to "the data
provided by the underlying power management system"?

Either way, I think it is a nice project. I would note that it is from 2008,
as is custom.

